# every office has one...



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

this guy needs a slap...

http://www.aol.com/2011/09/07/ohio-man-sues-coworkers-lottery_n_952018.html?ncid=webmail1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He shoulda sent in his $5 a month while he was out - "unwritten policy" -pffftttt!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

I guess the question here is "Was there precedent?" Have there been situations in the past where the group covered the $5 for someone who was out sick? But then again, 3 months is a long time. I agree with Roxy, he should have taken an interest and made sure he was still in the pool.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah -pffftttt!


----------

